# A Great Easy Sweater for Charity Knitting or Craft Fairs



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

http://knitsies.blogspot.ca/2010/04/knitted-garter-stitch-infact-hoodie.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a sweet and simple sweater!!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very pretty! Thanks for the link.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cute ! Looks simple enough ! Thank you for sharing ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like a quick and easy project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> What a sweet and simple sweater!!! Thank you for the link!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks great! I made this for a friend a while back


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute......thank you


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> Looks great! I made this for a friend a while back


Love it....nothing makes you say AH, like a beautiful baby.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed garter stitch seems to have suddenly become popular.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Cute sweater. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. EZ has many garter stitch patterns that are lovely.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

diobsession said:


> Has anyone else noticed garter stitch seems to have suddenly become popular.


Yes and I love it. Yes it gets boring. Yes it is great to take to the doctor's office because everytime I don't, it seems I sit for hours. If I take it along, we get right in. Don't you just love making simple things. I love the garter stitch.


----------



## negotiator (Feb 17, 2011)

I absolutely love that little sweater and have made many for our church craft fair over the years. They are equally adorable on boys and girls. I've also given quite few to friends when their babies arrived. Would agree 100% that it's an easy knit for a big WOW!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, thanks for the link


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. It is a great one for donation. I really appreciate it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Here's the Ravelry link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tied-hoodie


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So cute


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for your post. I like it.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

How cute! Perfect for my great-nephew who is due in August! Thank you for posting!


----------

